# HOLLYHOOD MODEL CARZ



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

were it all goes down...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE I LIKE THAT CADI HOMIE!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik ass caddy bro, 64 too :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thats shit is tight as hell dawg keep up da good work


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

right-on pplz for tha good coments ...
my shit still looks amateur 
compared to sum of you guys....
what do ya'll use for your p.e parts


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

working progress...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 27 2007, 02:07 PM~8188899
> *right-on pplz for tha good coments ...
> my shit still looks amateur
> compared to sum of you guys....
> ...


lookin good bro, P.E. are u refering to what glue we use on them?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

good shit in here


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

goddam, how long did it take to cut the hood out of that box? That shit's thick as hell


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 27 2007, 03:25 PM~8189001
> *lookin good bro, P.E.  are u refering to what glue we use on them?
> *


yea..


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 27 2007, 04:37 PM~8189600
> *goddam, how long did it take to cut the hood out of that box?  That shit's thick as hell
> *


prolly like 15 min.. wit this stuff


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 27 2007, 05:07 PM~8188902
> *working progress...
> 
> 
> ...


hey man whatcha want for da box. thatd b perfect to build a replica of my 1:1 car


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 27 2007, 07:14 PM~8190562
> *hey man whatcha want for da box. thatd b perfect to build a replica of my 1:1 car
> *


no-can-do ....homeboi ,you gots to buy your own...
here's the link hope it helps ....
www.modelhaus.com
http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63472


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn. i checked out that sit a while ago n i dont wanna spend $65+ on it and end up fuckin it up tryin to make a 5th out of it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You won't ever find one much cheaper!!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

got these from there to....

up-coming projects...
NOT FOR SALE...








66' caprice coupe 

NOT FOR SALE...
81' suburban 









NOT FOR SALE...
a few spare parts...









they have alot of tight stuff there ....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

85' impala


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn nice box, i want to see that one finished, im likin the old school burb too.. i love them old burbs layed out on some big ass wheels :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stuff. I can't wait to see that burban built!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol dont worry man i dont wanna buy anything else, just the box lol. that burban is badass. cant wait to see that one finished


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn man, those are all GREAT looking builds! I really like how clean your builds are, and your attention to detail is TOP NOTCH!!!

Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

OMG i need to find me one of those Suburbans


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you do some nice work man..... one day i'll order from them.... they got a lot of goodies and parts


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 28 2007, 06:25 AM~8193007
> *Damn man, those are all GREAT looking builds! I really like how clean your builds are, and your attention to detail is TOP NOTCH!!!
> 
> Keep up the excellent work!
> *



X-2 :yes:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

nice box keep up on the good work. keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

check-it... 
tryin' to give it that weathered look...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good man. you should paint the heads of the bolts on the exhaust system with the rust paint to help give it that weathered look with the rest of it


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 29 2007, 04:33 PM~8204463
> *lookin good man. you should paint the heads of the bolts on the exhaust system with the rust paint to help give it that weathered look with the rest of it
> *


good call i almost forgot that .....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

75' JO-HAN CUTLASS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 29 2007, 07:16 PM~8204715
> *good call i almost forgot that .....
> *


i figured it was unless it had brand new exhaust lol. im also lovin da cutty


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Cutlass!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 30 2007, 08:43 AM~8207806
> *Nice Cutlass!
> *


thanks,
bout to re-build it....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

R.I.P



























resurrected...








still needs work,but getting there...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie what the hell happened???? an nice cutlass man.... i gotta get me one of those someday....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

just an idea...

revell lowrider mustang 5.0 top....









resin conv. cutlass...












































well, it almost fit...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

try the top down boot..... and put the top up on the mustang.....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 02:46 AM~8217069
> *damn homie what the hell happened???? an nice cutlass man.... i gotta get me one of those someday....
> *


dunno ...
I came home it was in pieces on my table....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 1 2007, 11:54 PM~8217082
> *dunno ...
> I came home it was in pieces on my table....
> *


happened with my 1:18 escalade.....










and others......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum+Jun 29 2007, 05:17 PM~8204721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SUCKS!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 1 2007, 11:59 PM~8217091
> *thats one bad bitch.  But one thing tho,  turn the KO's around.  Just looks like shit when they are backwards.  :cheesy:
> THAT SUCKS!!!
> *


i hate when i see that too.... when i see that i think that that person never had a set of 1:1 knockoffs.....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 02:50 AM~8217078
> *try the top down boot..... and put the top up on the mustang.....
> *


still needs lil' work ,





































but looks alright...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 02:59 AM~8217091
> *thats one bad bitch.  But one thing tho,  turn the KO's around.  Just looks like shit when they are backwards.  :cheesy:
> THAT SUCKS!!!
> *


what-u mean....
backwards...
there pointing foward....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

that sucks!!


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 02:56 AM~8217087
> *happened with my 1:18 escalade.....
> 
> 
> ...


shit happens to the best off us...
iguess


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

thaz right you hit the straight end to screw the K.O on....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 2 2007, 03:06 AM~8217104
> *what-u mean....
> backwards...
> there pointing foward....
> *



the curve of them point forward.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just send it to me and i'll fix it..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NOT dawging you one bit. It just tears me up to see a nice build like that loose its wheels. :biggrin: 


I'll post a pic of my drop top cutty (well marinates) I got a boot for it, but it needs work also. It was just the best one I could find.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 03:20 AM~8217112
> *just send it to me and i'll fix it.....  :biggrin:
> *


trippin' dawg...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 03:22 AM~8217114
> *NOT dawging you one bit.  It just tears me up to see a nice build like that loose its wheels.    :biggrin:
> I'll post a pic of my drop top cutty (well marinates)  I got a boot for it,  but it needs work also.  It was just the best one I could find.
> *


were'iz at...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nah.... i actually lost out bids on some of those on ebay over the years.... gonna get one eventually... nice car tho man...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 2 2007, 03:24 AM~8217118
> *were'iz at...
> *



LOL. I gotta take a pic of it. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 03:20 AM~8217112
> *just send it to me and i'll fix it.....  :biggrin:
> *


prolly re-do it into a 77' cutlass


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

check it...
revell 1977 monte carlo...



























fill in this gap...


















1980 monte carlo head lights ...


























mine are from a promo kit ,but you can get the amt kit


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

don't need to change the front..... just the roof..... or just leave it alone..... its good already.....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

the bumbers are kinda the same...
but the rest of the front end would have to be scratch built ...
which shouldn't be a probelm since it's mainly blocked...


















the headlights of a 80 monte carlo


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

just an idea for know...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 03:45 AM~8217136
> *don't need to change the front..... just the roof..... or just leave it alone..... its good already.....
> *


but the k.o's are fucked up...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://custom.autos.yahoo.com/gallery/overview-car-10154


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2635453


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-NASCAR-OLDSMOBILE...1QQcmdZViewItem

this provides the correct hood and sorta the headlight area


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 2 2007, 07:23 AM~8217539
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-NASCAR-OLDSMOBILE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> this provides the correct hood and sorta the headlight area
> ...


your prolly better off make your own out off styrene ....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

done...




























http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=347797&st=0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

nice...black on black can't go wrong


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

next n' line , painted it thiz morning...


96' astro van...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang!them tyres make the daytons look more real than the ones that come with the wheels


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the tires are black electrical tape arnt they??


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 3 2007, 05:13 PM~8228307
> *the tires are black electrical tape arnt they??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 3 2007, 03:13 PM~8228307
> *the tires are black electrical tape arnt they??
> *


yea, old trik of mine ......
beats hand sanding down sum low pro tires,
shit i don't have all them fancy tools nor the money everybody else has , so
I have to make the best of what i have around ....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 04:43 PM~8228855
> *yea, old trik of mine ......
> beats hand sanding down  sum low pro tires,
> shit i don't have all them fancy tools nor the money everybody else has , so
> ...



somethimes you gotta do what you gotta do. 

That van looking badass!! I love it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 3 2007, 02:54 PM~8229354
> *somethimes you gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> That van looking badass!!  I love it.
> *


x-2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 06:43 PM~8228855
> *yea, old trik of mine ......
> beats hand sanding down  sum low pro tires,
> shit i don't have all them fancy tools nor the money everybody else has , so
> ...


ya im guilty of doin that too lol :biggrin: i aint got the tools or anything either.hell i got outta models last summer and i sign up to here and i see all these badass models and well i started up again lol


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

rusted the pipes' a lil'...








got the carpet done n' a speaker set-up......








since i didn't use it on the other car...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

my old monte i built this thing when came out 
back n 2000 or 99' cain't remember....








the mural was cut out a lowrider magazine,
a green mutang called "untamed" ...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

sum other ones' i had ...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

raider 67'


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

dusty ol' glasshouse ....








it use to be blue but i dicide to make a hopper out it 
but the shit didn't even work, thaz the first n'lastt car wit switches i made...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

right-on pplz, for the good comments...


> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 3 2007, 07:57 PM~8230268
> *ya im guilty of doin that too lol :biggrin: i aint got the tools or anything either.hell i got outta models last summer and i sign up to here and i see all these badass models and well i started up again lol
> *


the main idea iz to IMPROVISE...
MAKE THE BEST OF WHAT U HAVE AND PUT YOUR SKILLS TO THE TEST ....
shit' the best way to learn iz 
TRIAL N' ERROR!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

its cool to see some of those old builds.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 4 2007, 03:42 AM~8232364
> *right-on pplz, for the good comments...
> 
> the main idea iz to IMPROVISE...
> ...


yup. if one idea fails try somethin else


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

ghetto sub box....
cut out of a box n' sum old suede/velvet pants i bought from the thriftstore....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet man...... that looks fukkin good....





> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 4 2007, 02:09 PM~8235637
> *ghetto sub box....
> cut out of a  box n' sum old suede/velvet pants  i bought from the thriftstore....
> 
> ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

thats box iz bad!!! I guess u gota use wut u can but thats bad azz!! :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

interior done...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

bad ass enclosure


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

THANKS....








i tried to make it look like something you would build in the back yard with a buddy out some ol' plywood an speaker box fabric..if you were 16'


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

what i'm useing...









sprayed a mist of flakes...









then laid down another coat of paint...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That astro van is turn out freakin sweet


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 6 2007, 06:56 AM~8246543
> *That astro van is turn out freakin sweet
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2007, 12:05 PM~8247886
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 6 2007, 10:55 AM~8248228
> *x3
> *


*X4!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x5


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 6 2007, 02:56 AM~8246543
> *That astro van is turn out freakin sweet
> *


x-6


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

DONE...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks clean bro!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Turned out nice man!! Great job.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

X7


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

RIGHT-ON PPLZ! 
FOR THA GOOD COMENTS ...


NEXT PROJECT...
MODELHAUS
81' SUBERBAN









CLEAN-UP...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick....... i wanna get one of those.... a lot of money tho.... i won one of those old skoo cutlass on ebay on friday..... :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 8 2007, 08:40 PM~8263829
> *RIGHT-ON PPLZ!
> FOR THA GOOD COMENTS ...
> NEXT PROJECT...
> ...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

SILVER BASE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what color u going with????


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn the astro came out nice good job. i know this one gonna have a good turn out also.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 02:48 AM~8264267
> *what color u going with????
> *


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 10 2007, 05:41 PM~8277381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaahhhhhhhh shiiiit that looks tight as hell man.keep that shit up :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that mug is raw!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

burbans looking badass!!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Im liking the look of that


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

is that resin any good quality?

i have wanted to buy it for a while, but didnt know how good they were... uffin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 11 2007, 07:53 AM~8282594
> *is that resin any good quality?
> 
> i have wanted to buy it for a while, but didnt know how good they were... uffin:
> *


yeah, very good nicely detailed body....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the color you went with on that Burban!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO. NICE JOB


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a good ideafor the pipes in the seats!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE BURBAN IS LOOKING TIGHT HOMIE. I GOT ONE OF THOSE PUT AWAY THEY ARE REAL NICE KIT'S.GET YOURSELF ONE OF THE SIVERADO KIT'S FOR THE UNDERCARAGE.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 10:32 AM~8283785
> *THE BURBAN IS LOOKING TIGHT HOMIE.  I GOT ONE OF THOSE PUT AWAY THEY ARE REAL NICE KIT'S.GET YOURSELF ONE OF THE SIVERADO KIT'S FOR THE UNDERCARAGE.
> *


KOOL...
I don't have one in my stash of cars yet...




i lost the steering wheel but i found a nice lookin' one.....











interior done...




























___





































wasn't feelin' the gold wheels ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those caps look good on those wheels!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 12 2007, 08:46 PM~8296332
> *Those caps look good on those wheels!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE BURBAN


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro, its coming out clean :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN... now i know i need to get one :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

DONE...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 13 2007, 08:10 AM~8300333
> *DAMN... now i know i need to get one :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 CAME OUT NICE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 13 2007, 09:24 AM~8300938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT DONE YET....YOU NEED TO BLACK WASH THAT GRILL. :biggrin: 

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. DID YOU GET THEM LIL BRUSH'S.?


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 09:27 AM~8300964
> *NOT DONE YET....YOU NEED TO BLACK WASH THAT GRILL. :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.  DID YOU GET THEM LIL BRUSH'S.?
> *


missin' the signal lights too,








i just wanted to show it off :biggrin: 

i just used a tooth pick...
i'ma hit up hobby lobby later , can i find them there?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

shit looks REAL good man,keep it up

you also got it sittin on chrome spokes with a gold spoked rim for a spare,i think you need to switch that out


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 13 2007, 09:53 AM~8301203
> *shit looks REAL good man,keep it up
> 
> you also got it sittin on chrome spokes with a gold spoked rim for a spare,i think you need to switch that out
> *


it's the spare to this...








the suburban will be haulin' it...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ah i see now. that shit looks good too


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

CAMERO CLEAN-UP.....
before....

















after...
keepin' the interior tha same...






































paint....









mist of flakes....









almost....

















i built this car about a year ago but lost intrest, i found it the other day cleanin' up my work area, a thought i needed sum TLC....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not bad ! The the Brubin looks clean with the chrome wires ! Good job on the builds ! If you ever get a chance to attend any of shows in town your going to make Hearse driver cry ! LOL !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

camaro looks good. i love the interior,good job :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

burban come out tight bro!! 

that maros cleaning up nice too. :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You got some sick rides homie......welcome to the fam also....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

DAMN!!!! those rides are crazy.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that is a sick burb!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

______
































































_____


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

_____


















































































___RE-FINISHED_______


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

turned out sweet!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Camaro looks alot better man, nice work!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

76' CAPRICE .....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

camaro looks BADASS man :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work
welcome to the fam :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 16 2007, 06:11 AM~8317387
> *nice work
> welcome to the fam :biggrin:
> *


SUP DAWG, THANKS...

_____









61' impala conv. boot....






























^^^i'm goin' to put this on hold^^^

and rebiuld this 1 again...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice glass vert bro :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2007, 10:00 AM~8317769
> *nice glass vert bro  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 and imp + suburban


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 13 2007, 09:24 AM~8300938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REALLY GOOD!!!!!,,,i like how that style looks


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice burben


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

---

















----
damn grille broke in to 3 pieces,
but i got lookin' alright
still needs clean-up ...


















































































-----


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good man.im lovein that grille


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO, COMING OUT CLEAN


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

that vert. is sick!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 Damn nice work!! That vert is killin em.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice Work HH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

double post


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

where did u get that resin motor


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 18 2007, 10:33 AM~8336544
> *where did u get that resin motor
> *











SCALELOWS.COM


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 18 2007, 10:26 AM~8336497
> *looks good man.im lovein that grille
> *



X2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

now that i think of it, where can i get a couple of those grilles that you cut that one out of??


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats tight homie :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 18 2007, 07:12 PM~8340517
> *now that i think of it, where can i get a couple of those grilles that you cut that one out of??
> *


1964 implal photoecth detail set 

scalelows.com

-----


















------



















-------




























-----


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 NEVER SEEN THAT DONE BEFORE LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, I was wondering when someone was gonna do that. Lookin good!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 21 2007, 10:39 PM~8361660
> *Hell yeah, I was wondering when someone was gonna do that. Lookin good!
> *


me too. I've been saving that pic in my album. I just dont think I had the skills yet to try it.  That and I think Biggs said something about those clips are going to be made for that, so I never tryed.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 that 76 is the shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

the trunk, mirrors, seats, grille , motor & vert -- it is destin to be a show winner :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 22 2007, 10:07 AM~8363476
> *:0  :0 that 76 is the shit  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> the trunk, mirrors, seats, grille , motor & vert -- it is destin to be a show winner :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE...
-------



















-------

















































































------


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

dammmn -- big things goin down in holly's workbench :yes: cant wait to see some color on those rides :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's some original work! Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 22 2007, 10:44 AM~8363621
> *That's some original work! Well done! :thumbsup:
> *


A BIG x2 on that!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice homie. 
I like that usage of the caddy grille in the cut. That'll come in handy. Thanks bro.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good man. now your givin me ideas for mine lol


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: That is some cool lookin shit!


----------



## aeazy617 (Jul 12, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN LOOKS GOOD BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 22 2007, 08:10 PM~8366826
> *very nice homie.
> I like that usage of the caddy grille in the cut.  That'll come in handy.  Thanks bro.
> *


thaz the only grille i could find that most resembles the cutty ls grille....
after a few cuts...









-------






















































-------
i tried to build a back bumber that would look o.k wit the cutty clip...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice bro. Killer work. :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good man. whatcha gonna do for taillights now?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

back bumper is lookin good HH!

Thats the same treatment i did to my LS elco ! 










Can't wait to see this done up ! It will be the frist Cutty Elco i have seen in plastic !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 03:18 PM~8371953
> *back  bumper  is  lookin  good  HH!
> 
> Thats    the  same  treatment    i  did    to    my    LS    elco !
> ...


nice mini :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 23 2007, 03:24 PM~8371992
> *nice mini :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks ! You can see more of it in my own topic ! 


I only posted this up to show HH that he was on the right ! HH is becoming a Top Notch builder ! Keep an eye out for some of his builds to be finished real soon ! 


Keep up the good work HH ! Cant wait to see this done and that 2 dr Tahoe


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 02:27 PM~8372022
> *Thanks !  You  can  see  more  of  it  in  my  own  topic !
> I    only  posted  this    up  to  show  HH  that    he  was  on the  right  !  HH  is    becoming  a    Top  Notch  builder  !    Keep  an  eye  out  for  some  of  his    builds  to  be  finished  real soon !
> Keep  up  the  good  work  HH !    Cant  wait  to  see  this  done  and  that  2 dr  Tahoe
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 23 2007, 01:30 PM~8372059
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 BUT ON THE REAL THE LS IS LOOKING GOOD HOLLYHOOD. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 02:41 PM~8372137
> * BUT ON THE REAL THE LS IS LOOKING GOOD HOLLYHOOD. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn... i missed a lot in this topic..... that fukkin suburban is clean as fuck and some awesome fab-work goin into that cutlass conversion.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM DOG YOUR SHIT IS LOOKING BETTER EVERY BUILD HOMIE!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

RIGHT-ON!! PPLZ
----
looks tight with paint n' foil...


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 01:18 PM~8371953
> *back  bumper   is   lookin  good   HH!
> 
> Thats    the  same   treatment    i  did    to    my    LS    elco !
> ...


i didn't think mine was lookin' right....

---------




























-------




























------












































----








had 2 change the engine the elco 1 looked to small.....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAAAAMMMM HH This shit lookin TIGHT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: It's getting better and better with every page.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2007, 05:44 PM~8399901
> *DAAAAMMMM HH This shit lookin TIGHT!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: It's getting better and better with every page.
> *


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2007, 05:44 PM~8399901
> *DAAAAMMMM HH This shit lookin TIGHT!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: It's getting better and better with every page.
> *


X2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the cutty elcos lookin DAMN good


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Hell yeah that looks killer! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2007, 02:44 PM~8399901
> *DAAAAMMMM HH This shit lookin TIGHT!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: It's getting better and better with every page.
> *


x-4


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 26 2007, 06:27 PM~8399763
> *RIGHT-ON!! PPLZ
> ----
> looks tight with paint n' foil...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

THANKS HOMIEZ...

---------
doesn't fit....









---
















-----

there we go ....








-----

























-----
thats better...
-----


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey HH ! Next time you have a anexhaust problem make your own bro ! I do mine out of soilder ! Its chromed and bends easy as hell with out brakein or flaking off ! 


















these 2 are to low to the ground for mufflers so they are just ran stright pipe ! LOL !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll have to try that one.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking great HH!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good HH :thumbsup: 

and good idea mini


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Those are some really nice rides, attention to detail!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I was just working on exhaust pipes myself for the Real Deal but thing is if I run them like they should run...on the inside of the fenders the wheels hit when going side ways...I think I will run them like you did on the inside.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 11:08 PM~8401884
> *Hey  HH !    Next  time  you  have  a  anexhaust    problem  make  your  own  bro !  I  do  mine  out  of  soilder  !    Its  chromed  and  bends  easy  as  hell  with  out  brakein    or  flaking  off !
> 
> 
> ...


i just noticed you used soilder for the driveshaft on the blue frame lol


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 09:08 PM~8401884
> *Hey  HH !    Next  time  you  have  a  anexhaust    problem  make  your  own  bro !  I  do  mine  out  of  soilder  !    Its  chromed  and  bends  easy  as  hell  with  out  brakein    or  flaking  off !
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL TIP MINIDREAMS..
i'll have to do that on my next ride...
----



























-----

think these look right??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You going to have this all locked up ?


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 11:33 PM~8443287
> *You  going  to have  this   all  locked  up ?
> *


yea ..
i like the way this looks..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 08:52 PM~8443434
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

-----
































-----


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looks pretty good , in fact , better than what i can do ....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like how you cut the cross member off and shit. Guess I need to quit being lazy and start doing stuff like that. I would have tested it and said, shit..... don't fit and went stock! Nice work on all the mods.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

i thought it wasn't lookin' to good ..



> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Aug 1 2007, 05:02 AM~8444064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh-heh
use a fool dawg ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice lockup

get er painted :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good, nice lock up. :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN THATS SIK BRO :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin REAL good HH :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

right-on dawgz!


---





















---










think this looks alright ?



















first time doin' something like this...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

-------






































-----


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont look bad HH ! Bit tilt the rear end just a little ! On a 1:1 the rear wont stay stright like that bro ! it has rubber bushing the twist when you rasie it that high ! Other then that this bitch is ready to hit 84 inches ! Back bumper too!


OH and dont forget to reinforce the rear end !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good HH.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Aug 3 2007, 03:34 PM~8466375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
reinforcin' the rear end was next on my list...
still need to add a couple things...
--
this is the look i'm goin' for...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 3 2007, 06:20 PM~8466632
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That elco u posted will get up !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 05:49 PM~8468129
> *That  elco    u posted    will  get  up  !
> *


but can it get down????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where'd he go??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice work, all those ridez are coming out 
bad ass........... :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

thats my homies el and yes it gets up and down :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 10:49 PM~8468129
> *That  elco    u posted    will  get  up  !
> *


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 11:57 PM~9603163
> *where'd he go???  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

that rear suspension came out bad as fuck bro!! are u making a replica of that k.c. "M" elco? badass fuckin elco!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

bad ass


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 22 2008, 05:06 AM~12496520
> *
> *


Was wondering where you been. Good to see you back brother.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:55 AM~12498080
> *Was wondering where you been. Good to see you back brother.
> *


kool..... 
need to get my self another digi cam and im back in business.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK HOMIE


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2008, 06:37 PM~12501591
> *GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

damn homie i like your taste . . . the cutty el camino is cool but that 2 door tahoe in the background is gonna be cool too :0  . i swear that idea came to me earlier today, crazy to see sumbody goin for it already . good werk mayne


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

i'ma build a replica of my ride ...
i still have my mmonte on at the body shop but i'll have pic of the mode


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

i'll try to have pics of ny nodel monte carlo ls build soon ....
it's pretty much done all i have to do is paint the body...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

1977 MONTE CARLO


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

clean work homie. Nice weathering on that LS chassis :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 08:16 AM~20414260
> *clean work homie.  Nice weathering on that LS chassis  :thumbsup:
> *


thx checkout the bench seat i made it from the back seat of another monte carlo interior tub


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

REAL nice work !!!!!!!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

Wussup ya'll .....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Whattup big dawg?! :thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

solid work in here!:thumbsup:


----------

